# 1:1250 Navis colour scheme



## Mad Scientist (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello there,

I´m a humble collector of 1/1250 model ships, esp. Navis: Grand Fleet and Kaiserliche Hochseeflotte, or of ironclads and so on from 1860 to 1918.

Does anybody know what colours were used by the Royl Navy to paint their ships? Esp. 1916? I only know there seemed to be quite a lot of experimental designs which changed often.

I wanted to repaint my old NAVIS models, destroyers were black then, right?

Any help would be very appreciated!

MS


----------

